# Young Couple - seek any advice on WHV



## Nikki89&Shawn87 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi people,

My boyfriend and I are hoping to head out to Australia for a year next Novemeber on a working holiday visa. We know it is a long way off but would appreciate any advice that you could offer.

We are hoping to travel around Aus for a few months at a time and would like to know where the best places to visit are :

1. Flatshare/Hostels: How much can we expect to pay per month?
2. What type of work is available for such short periods?
3. What is the best way to travel around to get the best out of our trip? Car/Campervan/bus- how much do these cost?

We really could use any advice that you can offer as we are pretty much starting from scratch.

Thanks for taking the time to read this! 

Nikki & Shawn


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys!

Very awesome you two decided on the big aussie adventure.

I lived in Melbourne for 5 years and am now in the final stages of Defacto Visa processing to go back. Unfortuantly, I didn't get to travel much when i was there as i was in uni. But, I happened to have met many and had MANY foreign friend WHV people stay with me, so i can help out by telling you what they did and what i know.

Buses and trains can be very economical--you might even be able to book special flight deals while you are here that would cost less than a train or bus. The guys and girls i knew that traveled, a few of them actually bought a car together as it turned out to be cheaper to pay for the car, rego, petrol etc than to go on buses all the time. Sure its a hell of a lot more expensive in "one go" if you will, but it turned out cheaper for them. Drive from Syndey to Melbouren for example is over 9 hours, but there is plenty of awesome stuff you can do inbetween or before (go lower than melbs to get to squeaky beach for example....yes, it squeaks when you walk on it and provides hours of entertainment!) Of course, tavel costs differ at different times of the year so what i would do if i were you is plan on doing the first short leg of your trip by public transport, until you get to a place with cheap used cars. The people who bought the car that i knew sold it right before leaving to get airplane ticket money to go home.

I used to live right near these two backpackers (same ownership, different streets) Welcome To Bev & Mick's Backpackers! Accommodation for travellers in the heart of Melbourne. in melbourne. They are very close to the city but could gve you some idea as to the rates. Both of the Bev and Mick's places have a pub which often hired long term guests. Another near me was Welcome to Tiger Backpackers, but they seem to be having problems at the moment. Tigers= quiet, but great food, near a train station, heavy tradesman traffic after work hours..... not the friendliest of joints at times, but it'll do....Again, prices will change from then until now so find some names of hostels where you want to go through google, make a list, and check back closer to your date to make your budget.

Short period work can be anything--you can do the whole fruit picking thing IF you want to stay an extra year. Otherwise, a lot of the backpackers i knew put their names in with job agencies. Guys did a lot of manual labour, bar work, call centres. Girls i knew did a lot of call centre and bar work type stuff. You could get service industry work easily enough--even easier if you have an RSA (responsible serving of alcohol) certificate or the equivalant. It seemed to be the work poison of choice for the WHV people i knew. Great way to meet people.

What country are you two from if you dont mind my asking? If you are irish or british by chance.... you won't be lonely, lemme tell ya =)

Another thing i would tell you make your budget and add a grand of that for emergency money--most of the WHV people i knew ran out of money at least two months before they were supposed to.

There are many good websites out there to assist you in planning your trip... cant remember what they are called but Wanderer has posted em up before.....

Good luck guys--just keep researching and you'll be fine.


----------

